# Name change for TSA Precheck



## turkel (Mar 12, 2018)

I was recently married and I am in the slow process of having my name changed. Since I currently have 3 flights booked this year I called TSA precheck to inquire about how to change my name. Agent processed my information, you can't do it online. I assumed I would have to show my marriage license, SS card, and passport at an appointment no problem. But NO at the end of the call the agent stated you will hear from us in 90 days. At that time they will tell me what proof they require. Ah 90 days??

I originally signed up 2 years ago at SNA (Orange County, Ca) made an appointment filled out the paperwork online was in and out in less than 30 minutes. I guess no precheck for me until it's sorted out ugh. I love precheck worth every penny. If I could have done global entry in the OC instead of LAX I would have.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 12, 2018)

turkel said:


> If I could have done global entry in the OC instead of LAX I would have.


Consider doing GE at a destination airport. Might be easier.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 12, 2018)

At this point I would say start a new application for Global Entry in your new name.  Name change is too hard for government bureaus to process.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 12, 2018)

Maybe a better option - Don't change your name until after your 3 trips.  There is no requirement for you to change your name.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 12, 2018)

You can go by any name you wish. Just be sure that the name on your reservation, and your ID are the same.


----------



## turkel (Mar 12, 2018)

DeniseM said:


> Maybe a better option - Don't change your name until after your 3 trips.  There is no requirement for you to change your name.



This wasn't really an option for me. Call it a matter of respect for my new husband. When I divorced 7 years ago I kept my ex husbands last name since I had 2 school age children. My kids are 22 and 18 now, so once my daughter graduates from high school the reason for not changing my name is gone. I feel it would be inappropriate to keep ex's name now that I am married to someone else.

As soon as I returned from our honeymoon I started the lengthy process of changing my name. So now I have a social security card and passport in my new name. Drivers license is being processed so I still have my old license too. Bank accounts changed. Credit Cards, 401k, Roth, frequent flier accounts, whatever else I've forgotten not changed. So I am more than halfway home.

I currently have 2 reservations in my old name. My husband works in Northern California while we live in So Cal. He bought me a ticket for this Friday in my new name. (I am cooking for his office a traditional St. Patrick's corn beef and cabbage meal on the holiday. He feeds his staff on every holiday. If you read in a prior thread about my husband you start to see why everyone loves Greg )

I did get a passport card. So I have a picture ID for the flight and I have the paper license that the DMV gave me and my old license. Not sure if I should take the passport book as well.

I will just have to remember who I am on each flight I guess.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 12, 2018)

turkel said:


> This wasn't really an option for me. Call it a matter of respect for my new husband. When I divorced 7 years ago I kept my ex husbands last name since I had 2 school age children. My kids are 22 and 18 now, so once my daughter graduates from high school the reason for not changing my name is gone. I feel it would be inappropriate to keep ex's name now that I am married to someone else.
> 
> As soon as I returned from our honeymoon I started the lengthy process of changing my name. So now I have a social security card and passport in my new name. Drivers license is being processed so I still have my old license too. Bank accounts changed. Credit Cards, 401k, Roth, frequent flier accounts, whatever else I've forgotten not changed. So I am more than halfway home.
> 
> ...



Changing one's surname, usually the wife's, is such a foreign concept to me.  Ok, I did not grow up in the US.  I have not changed my surname with my prior marriage or current marriage.  I believe it is an antiquated practice where the wife is treated as a possession of the husband's.  It is a good thing that my husband has no such expectation from me.  He is often addressed as Mr. (my last name) when we stay at timeshares and hotels as my name is usually the primary name on the reservations.  He usually answers to it and we laugh over it.  I would usually correct the person after we finished laughing.

A good friend of mine kept her surname in addition to her now ex-husband 's surname but ex husband was unhappy even with that.  It was symptomatic of the issues that they had.  The first thing she did was drop his surname the moment their divorce went through.

Did a quick search and found a good article on the origin of name change: https://www.huffingtonpost.com/joni-erdmann/why-are-women-still-chang_b_8486370.html


----------



## jehb2 (Mar 13, 2018)

My husband and I combined our last names.  It’s my last name [space] his last name.  I later learned that this is quite common in some cultures. When I went to change my name with the university the lady changed my name without my having to show her any paperwork.  However the same lady would not  let my husband change his name even though he already had a new passport and SSN.  She kept saying “that’s just not right.” Finally the 4th time he attempted to change his name with the university I went with him and she did it.

I have a couple of friends who kept their maiden names.  However, once their kids entered school that found it to be a bit difficult having a different last name from their kids so they eventually changed it.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 13, 2018)

My DW took mine becuz she preferred it (5 letters) to her ex's (11 letters).
But she had trouble deciding which MI to use...
- "B" - her original surname <or> - "R" - her original middle name.

On her DL and bank accts, it was "B," but her passport had it as "R."
For booking foreign travel, I had to remember to use the "R" initial.
After about 4 years, we changed the DL and banks so she's "R" full-time.
We told them that the "B" was 'sposed to have been an "R" all along.

.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 13, 2018)

DW hated her given middle name.  Before we got married, she pounced on the opportunity to convert her original surname into her maiden name.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 13, 2018)

My wife and I both kept the names we were known by before our marriage. Easier this way, and avoided her grown kids needing to explain anything. Yes, I occasionally get called by her surname, and we get a chuckle out of it and move on to more important matters.

The only major problem is, WHICH initial do you have monogrammed on the towels?  

Jim

Others have bigger problems. Like, who would know who Norma Jean DiMaggio was?


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 13, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> Like, who would know who Norma Jean DiMaggio was?



That's an easy one... Lady GaGa, right? <kidding>
... Even though MM was _mostly_ b4 my time.




Monroe and Joe DiMaggio after getting married
at San Francisco City Hall, January 1954

----------------------------------------------------
Paul Simon on his line "Where have you gone Joe DiMaggio:"

“I happened to be in a restaurant and there he was,” recalls Simon. “I gathered up my nerve to go over and introduce myself and say, ‘Hi, I’m the guy that wrote “Mrs. Robinson,” ’ and he said ‘Yeah, sit down . . . why’d you say that? I’m here, everyone knows I’m here.’ I said, ‘I don’t mean it that way — I mean, where are these great heroes now?’ He was flattered, once he understood that it was meant to be flattering.”

When Simon met Mickey Mantle on “The Dick Cavett Show,” the Mick asked him why he didn’t use his name instead of DiMaggio’s. “Wrong amount of syllables,” Simon told the Yankee star.

https://pagesix.com/2014/03/07/paul-simon-clears-mystery-behind-joe-dimaggio-lyric/
.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 13, 2018)

Another one on old traditions... My late MIL asked me whether my husband took me out to dinner sometimes.  We both gave her a huge grin and I replied "Yes I take him out sometimes."  She looked very confused.


----------



## turkel (Mar 13, 2018)

Read the article not impressed. Ms. Erdmann sounds like she needs a therapist. 

I have no problem with women keeping their name, hyphenating their name or whatever they choose. I don't believe by changing my name in 2018 that I am a piece of property with no identity. I love and respect my husband and am happy we are now a family. Call it traditional, call it old fashioned, I am ok with that. I will admit a man changing his name to his wife's is just weird. Can you say man bun anyone?


----------



## GaryDouglas (Mar 13, 2018)

When my daughter was about to get married, she asked my opinion of her keeping our last name.  I told her I had no expectations either way, my only admonition was to not have one of those multi-hyphenated last names which always seemed so pretentious. She chose to go with her hubby to be last name. To me it’s not an archaic practice, simply mater of choice...


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 13, 2018)

Looking back on the issue .....

If I thought individual identities were primary, I would tilt in favor or preserving last names, let the world deal with it, and then try to figure out what to do with children.  (Note: I am not a fan of hyphened last names.  It's passable for one generation, but what happens when Pettigrew-Haifetz marries Adirah-Okombo?  I hope the children will not show up in kindergarten as Pettigrew-Adirah Haifetz-Okombo, or some other permutation of names.)

If I thought the identity as a family were paramount, I tilt in favor of having a unified marker for all of us.  

We went to the latter, and to me it doesn't make much difference whose last name it might be, or even if the couple wanted to create some new last name. (Though as I mentioned upthread, in our situation my wife was more than eager to adopt my last name as hers and use her surname as her mew middle name.) What we wanted was for our children to have a name identity.  We became "Nelsons", and tried to establish what it meant to be a "Nelson". Even while our friends and acquaintances might be behaving in a certain way, (both parental friends and childrens friends), we will not behave that way because we are Nelson's, and that's not what Nelsons stand for. It was encouraging to hear our children at times using that in peer pressure situations - they didn't have to say "I don't want to". Instead they could say that wasn't what our family stood for - which left it open for them to imply they would really like to, but it would betray my family.

When our daughter got married, she was using both last names for awhile, but over time she has migrated so that now she uses her husband's last name almost exclusively.  And I'm fine with that because the family identity that they are forging include the central "Nelson" elements that we tried to instill, as well as the best elements from her husband's family.


----------

